# Trifling with a tripod



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2011)

The place where I am currently working for a few weeks was throwing this out in the garbage. Not quite a "dumpster dive" but I coralled it before it went out the door. Its a very nice aluminum fold up tripod, with telescoping legs which lock in place with threaded collars on the end of the main legs.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2011)

Only problem was, there is nada on top. Just a flat aluminum top on the casting.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2011)

I've been wanting one of these for my digital camera, with a fully adjustable "ball and socket" mount for when I make videos of all the weird stuff I build, so----I quickly measured the angle on top of the tripod, carved out a solid model on my compooter, and made a quick drawing for myself. I have a chunk of 1 1/2" aluminum scrap that is going to morph into a high zoot camera mount.---More to follow-----Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 18, 2011)

So, after sawing out a block of aluminum on my bandsaw and squaring up the sides with my mill, we walk out to the garage where my big drillpress lives. One hole, 7/8" diameter, thank you. I already blew a fuse on the mill trying to drill a hole that big. Dang!!! Should have known better and went to the big drillpress first!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 18, 2011)

Then after a little more creative bandsaw work, its starting to look like the drawing----


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 18, 2011)

Then some more mill time, a few small tapped hole, and one GREAT BIG hole that only goes in to the major diameter of the drill.---see that 1" ball bearing in the foreground that I've been saving so many years that I forgot where I got it from---Bet you can guess where its going to go!!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 18, 2011)

Now by gosh, that looks pretty!!! Of course, I don't have to please anyone but myself. Why isn't that BIG hole exactly in the center?---Hmmmm---I've been wondering that myself. Rubber calipers, I guess!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 19, 2011)

Add one insanely hot ball bearing to the mix----I didn't realize untill it was too late that it was an oilite bronze bushing I had used for a pedestal. Had all the garage smoke alarms going crazy. this is supposed to make the bearing (which is harder than the devils horn) soft enough to drill a 1/4" hole in when its cooled off.---I'll let you know how that works out!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, the best I can say for that is that it sorta, kinda works. The ball is still awfull damned hard. I burned up one 1/4" carbide drill and took many years of life off a second one. Never did get all the way through, and I'd be afraid to try threading it, but its drilled deep enough to epoxy in a piece of 1/4" threaded rod, which is all I really need to accomplish.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 19, 2011)

I found a grade 8 1/4"-20 bolt and "glued" it into the bearing ball with a metal filled epoxy. That thread fits the base of both my digital cameras.


----------



## Ramon (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Brian, You might find, should you need to repeat the exercise, that the ball will soften much better if you can let the heat down really slowly. If you can get some coal fire ash that will hold the heat for a long time as will, I believe, though haven't tried it, powdered garden lime. Sand won't do half as well BTW

I did it this way on two 1/2 inch balls for a govenor and was able to drill and tap them with HSS.

Hope that helps some though maybe a little late

Regards - Ramon


----------



## mklotz (Nov 19, 2011)

For the benefit of readers who may want to include metal balls in their designs, Enco sells carbon steel balls in sizes from 1/8" to 1"...

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=916&PARTPG=INLMK32


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 19, 2011)

So, there we have it----a lot like myself-----Kinda ugly, but totally functional!!! The camera has a great range of movement, and the best thing about the whole project---IT WAS FREE!!!!!
Now I can get back to my klockwork thingy.----Thanks for looking.----Brian


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 19, 2011)

Brian,

I like it. I had a couple of these once but they're gone now. Oh, well.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2011)

Brian to anneal you need to keep the heat at the highers temps as hot as possible longer. 
iirc the old blacksmith way was drop in a bucket of 1/2 each wood ash and lime. I think the modern material is vermiculite. Try a local home and garden center. 
or wrap in a blanket of cerrafelt or kao wool. these are used for lining home heating furnaces

http://www.anvilfire.com/sales/pages/kaowool_index.htm
or check your local plumbing heating supply house. 
tin


----------

